# Итальянцы или Юпитер выбор



## ustas (17 Ноя 2016)

Добрый день 
буду признателен высказыванию опытных людей  о качестве баянов известных итальянцов ( Pigini Bugari Serenellini ) в сравнении с Юпитером №9 производства Баринова 
речь не о топовых моделях а о моделях начального уровня , "ученических", ценового диапазона 3-4000$ доступных к приобретений в Москве 
предстоит покупка, а бюджет все таки не малый и хотелось бы купить сыну 11 лет  подарок от семьи на достаточно долгий период 
Ps ( моему отцу подарили баян в начале 60х и до сих пор жив старичек)


----------



## Евгений51 (17 Ноя 2016)

ustas писал:


> Добрый день
> буду признателен высказыванию опытных людей  о качестве баянов известных итальянцов ( Pigini Bugari Serenellini ) в сравнении с Юпитером №9 производства Баринова
> речь не о топовых моделях а о моделях начального уровня , "ученических", ценового диапазона 3-4000$ доступных к приобретений в Москве
> предстоит покупка, а бюджет все таки не малый и хотелось бы купить сыну 11 лет  подарок от семьи на достаточно долгий период
> ...


----------



## vater (18 Ноя 2016)

Не отношу себя к знатокам, но разговаривал недавно с человеком, который работает у Баринова. Он сказал: "Не удивляйтесь тому, что на итальянских аккордеонах стоят наши голоса".


----------



## MiKont (18 Ноя 2016)

vater писал:


> Не отношу себя к знатокам, но разговаривал недавно с человеком, который работает у Баринова. Он сказал: "Не удивляйтесь тому, что на итальянских аккордеонах стоят наши голоса".


Только на топовых моделях. И вряд ли у всех итальянцев.


----------



## ustas (21 Ноя 2016)

Спасибо всем , за участие. 
в субботу случайно ( иногда все ж везет) попался изумительный вариант у выпускника муз.института. 
Инструмент был сделан на заказ, когда парню было 12 лет на базе Юпитера.  Левая механика , переключение регистров и аккорд стоит от Сюпиты , правая механика от Юпитера , верхние октавы басов кусковые от Сюпиты , нижние цельнопланочные.  В результате инструмент имеет меньший весь более бархатные басы ( но не плоские как в италии)   , мензура на левой руке рассчитана на подростка и юношу, а не на мужика с огромной лапой=) что облегчает исполнение в выборном режиме . Инструмент делал мастер Сазонов ( мне к сожалению это ни чего не говорит, но возможно участники форума обладают информацией) 

так что выбор сделан =)  ну а дорогостоящий элитный пиджини  увы так и не довелось оценить , а вот у Виньени звук басов совсем не впечатлил, как и механика левой руки.
PS 
отдельно хочется поблагодарить  Баринова С.М за предоставленную возможность попробовать Виньони и Юпитер у него на фабрике.


----------

